# Queen Elizabeth ..Stockholm 16.5.15



## KenS (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone is aware as to why the Queen Elizabeth failed to berth at Stockholm on the 16.5.15 as planned but travelled to Tallin a day earlier . I don't think the weather was a factor.
Many thanks .... Regards.. Ken


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Ken

I have searched cruise news sites that I often use in Cruises & Cruising, but can find nothing regarding Queen Elizabeth missing Stockholm. Perhaps something happened that threatened to delay her arrival at Liverpool with the other two Queens?. 

She was back at Southampton yesterday with Queen Mary 2. Queen Victoria was back today. In fact, I can see her as I write from my bedroom window off the Dorset coast. She went out via the Needles channel, which is very unusual. She is heading for Gibralta.


----------



## KenS (Dec 7, 2009)

Pompeyfan said:


> Ken
> 
> I have searched cruise news sites that I often use in Cruises & Cruising, but can find nothing regarding Queen Elizabeth missing Stockholm. Perhaps something happened that threatened to delay her arrival at Liverpool with the other two Queens?.
> 
> She was back at Southampton yesterday with Queen Mary 2. Queen Victoria was back today. In fact, I can see her as I write from my bedroom window off the Dorset coast. She went out via the Needles channel, which is very unusual. She is heading for Gibralta.


Thanks David 

Ken


----------



## skilly57 (Mar 11, 2008)

Was on the QE in August 2011 and we missed out Stockholm. The predicted weather forecast would have let us get into Stockholm, but then we would have been trapped for 2-3 days as the port/archipelago passage would have been closed due to the wind. We stayed outside, then went into Helsinki earlier than scheduled, and didn't miss our 2 days in St Petersburg either. Everyone was happy with the decision.
Skilly


----------

